# Slovak: niet a nie je



## jazyk

Dobrý deň,

zdá sa mi, že sa po slovensky dajú vytvárať vety oznamujúce neexistenciu nečoho dvoma spôsobmi: _niet_ a _nie je_, napríklad: _Na Slovensku niet púšte_ alebo _Na Slovensku nie je púšť_. Vidíte nejaký rozdiel medzi konštrukciou s _niet_ a tou s _nie je_? Tá prvá mi pripomína ruštinu a tá druhá češtinu.


----------



## nonik

jazyk said:


> Dobrý deň,
> 
> zdá sa mi, že sa po slovensky dajú vytvárať vety oznamujúce neexistenciu nečoho dvoma spôsobmi: _niet_ a _nie je_, napríklad: _Na Slovensku niet púšte_ alebo _Na Slovensku nie je púšť_. Vidíte nejaký rozdiel medzi konštrukciou s _niet_ a tou s _nie je_? Tá prvá mi pripomína ruštinu a tá druhá češtinu.


 
nejsem si zcela jist
možná to vzniklo jen staženim (otřená verze), nie jesť = nie je = niet
ruština rovnou pomocné sloveso být (jest) v přít. čase vynechává.
ale jak to je ve slovenštině, přesně nevím.


----------



## werrr

Jedna věc jsou slovesné tvary, a jiná věc jsou použité konstrukce.

Čeština má jen jeden slovesný tvar *není*, ale jinak zná obě konstrukce. Slovenština připouští u významového slovesa *byť* ve 3. osobě jednotného čísla tvary *niet* a *nieto* a vyžaduje u nich genitivní konstrukci.

Ve slovenštině je tato konstrukce velmi běžná. V češtině se běžne vyskytuje v ustálených spojeních (např. _chlapík, jakého na světě není_), v ostatních případech je to knižní spojení, které v běžném jazyce zastarává a je vytlačováno konstrukcí s nominativem.

Asi nemá cenu se tu podrobně rozepisovat o významových odstínech a bude lepší odkázat na literaturu o záporovém a partitivním genitivu.


----------



## Azori

werrr said:


> Jedna věc jsou slovesné tvary, a jiná věc jsou použité konstrukce.
> 
> Čeština má jen jeden slovesný tvar *není*, ale jinak zná obě konstrukce. Slovenština připouští u významového slovesa *byť* ve 3. osobě jednotného čísla tvary *niet* a *nieto* a vyžaduje u nich genitivní konstrukci.
> 
> Ve slovenštině je tato konstrukce velmi běžná. V češtině se běžne vyskytuje v ustálených spojeních (např. _chlapík, jakého na světě není_), v ostatních případech je to knižní spojení, které v běžném jazyce zastarává a je vytlačováno konstrukcí s nominativem.
> 
> Asi nemá cenu se tu podrobně rozepisovat o významových odstínech a bude lepší odkázat na literaturu o záporovém a partitivním genitivu.


Sú tvary *niet, nieto* v slovenčine rovnako bežné ako *nie je*?


----------



## vianie

Niet čo dodať. Možno ešte skonštatovať, že tvarmi _niet/nieto_ je možné nahradiť nielen _nie je_, ale aj všetky ostatné osoby jednotného a množného čísla plnovýznamového slovesa _byť_ v prítomnom i minulom čase pri oznamovacom i podmieňovacom spôsobe. Opravte ma, ak sa mýlim.



werrr said:


> Čeština má jen jeden slovesný tvar *není*, ale jinak zná obě konstrukce.



Toto ma zaujíma. _Nejest_?



werrr said:


> Slovenština připouští u významového slovesa byť ve 3. osobě jednotného čísla tvary niet a nieto a vyžaduje u nich genitivní konstrukci.



Genitívna konštrukcia, v iných prípadoch zo spisovnej slovenčiny vytlačená, je zriedkavejšie možná aj bez nich: _Nebyť teba, niet ničoho. Keby nebolo starých Maďarov, niet dnešného Slovenska._



werrr said:


> Asi nemá cenu se tu podrobně rozepisovat o významových odstínech a bude lepší odkázat na literaturu o záporovém a partitivním genitivu.



Morfológia slovenského jazyka, od strany 172



lior neith said:


> Sú tvary *niet, nieto* v slovenčine rovnako bežné ako *nie je*?



V hovorovej slovenčine nie, ale používame s nimi aj zopár hovorových fráz.


----------



## ilocas2

vianie said:


> Toto ma zaujíma. _Nejest_?



V češtině jde použít jediný tvar "není" v obou konstrukcích - jak s nominativem, tak s genitivem. Tvar "nejest" neexistuje.

Na Slovensku není poušť.
Na Slovensku není pouště.

Ovšem ten druhý způsob je zastaralý.


----------



## werrr

lior neith said:


> Sú tvary *niet, nieto* v slovenčine rovnako bežné ako *nie je*?


To asi ne, ale podrobnou frekvenční analýzu k tomu nemám. 



vianie said:


> Niet čo dodať. Možno ešte skonštatovať, že tvarmi _niet/nieto_ je možné nahradiť nielen _nie je_, ale aj všetky ostatné osoby jednotného a množného čísla plnovýznamového slovesa _byť_ v prítomnom i minulom čase pri oznamovacom i podmieňovacom spôsobe. Opravte ma, ak sa mýlim.


Co tím chtěl básník říci? 



> Toto ma zaujíma. _Nejest_?


Psal jsem jeden slovesný tvar. 
Dvě jsou slovesné vazby.

Vlastně by ale šlo použít i tvar s klitickým *-ť*, ke kterému se spíše hodí genitivní vazba (_neníť na Slovensku pouště_). Ale to je kapitola sama pro sebe a týká se to všech slovesných tvarů. Navíc to je už vyloženě archaické.



> V hovorovej slovenčine nie, ale používame s nimi aj zopár hovorových fráz.


Ono těch frází asi zas tak málo nebude, jen si to neuvědomujeme. České fráze asi budou mít vždy obdobu ve slovenštině, ve slovenštině ale asi bude pár frází navíc.

Pár běžných příkladů:

_není času
není útěku
není (mu) pomoci
není tam ani človíčka
není vidu ani slechu
..._​


----------



## vianie

werrr said:


> Co tím chtěl básník říci?



Veď to, čo som tam napísal.
Nevedel som ani nebádal, jak sa tomu presne jazykovedne nadáva, tak som to napísal v rámci svojich vedomostí čo možno najpochopiteľnejšie.
Čomu všetkému nerozumiete, resp. čo tam nesúhlasí?




werrr said:


> Psal jsem jeden slovesný tvar.
> Dvě jsou slovesné vazby.



Jů, šláp jsem si na drát.


----------



## vianie

vianie said:


> Možno ešte skonštatovať, že tvarmi _niet/nieto_ je možné nahradiť nielen _nie je_, ale aj všetky ostatné osoby jednotného a množného čísla plnovýznamového slovesa _byť_ v prítomnom i minulom čase pri oznamovacom i podmieňovacom spôsobe.
> 
> _nie som / nebol som / nebolo ma / mňa nebolo / nebolo by ma / mňa by nebolo
> 
> nie si / nebol si / nebolo ťa / teba nebolo / nebolo by ťa / teba by nebolo
> 
> nie je / nebol / nebolo ho / jeho nebolo / nebolo by ho / jeho by nebolo
> 
> nie sme / neboli sme / nebolo nás / neboli by sme / nebolo by nás
> 
> nie ste / neboli ste / nebolo vás / neboli by ste / nebolo by vás
> 
> nie sú / neboli / nebolo ich / neboli by / nebolo by ich_
> 
> Všetky tieto tvary majú alternatívu v jedinom tvare *niet*, resp. *nieto*.
> Samozrejme, možno ich "obmeniť" len pri zmysle nejestvovania.
> 
> Všetky kladné tvary týchto slovies majú alternatívu v jedinom tvare *jest*, resp. *jesto*.
> 
> Pri hovorových tvaroch _*neni som*_, _neni si_, _neni_, _neni sme_, _neni ste_, _neni sú_ sa väčšinou jedná o slovesá pomocné, teda nevyjadrujúce nejestvovanie.


----------



## werrr

vianie said:


> Nevedel som ani nebádal, jak sa tomu presne jazykovedne nadáva, tak som to napísal v rámci svojich vedomostí čo možno najpochopiteľnejšie.
> Čomu všetkému nerozumiete, resp. čo tam nesúhlasí?


Aha, už rozumím, jak to bylo myšleno.

Ale napsáno to bylo neobratně. Tvar *niet* je gramaticky vždy tvarem třetí osoby jednotného čísla a nemůže tedy nahrazovat jiné slovesné tvary, ale příslušný genitivní předmět může být v libovolné osobě. Genitivní vazbou tedy lze nahradit nominativní vazbu s podmětem v libovolné osobě.

Použití *niet* v minulém čase nebo podmiňovacím způsobu mi ale stále jasné není. Genitivní konstrukci lze použít v minulém čase (a klidně i budoucím), ale použitím tvaru *niet* se vracíme do přítomného času. Podmiňovací způsob lze nahradit genitivní vazbou, ale tam se místo třetí osoby (tj. *niet*) používá infinitiv.


----------

